# Wasp Wide-Boy pfs v chalk man in the woods



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

From earlier today, knew the first shot was off as soon as I released the shot ????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s an awesome shot Nice looking wooded area to shoot in


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> That's an awesome shot Nice looking wooded area to shoot in


Thanks Tag. Beautiful wood, I think I might be the only person that goes there with the farmers permission. Most of the time it's just me and nature.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

NICE SHOT!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot !


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shot.... reactionary targets are so much fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Excellent shot!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very pleasant wood, great shooting!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

M Mars said:


> NICE SHOT!


 Thank you


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

treefork said:


> Nice shot !


Thank you


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice shot.... reactionary targets are so much fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love shooting chalks, but try to save them for special occasions


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Island made said:


> Excellent shot!


Many thanks


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

sharp eye said:


> Very pleasant wood, great shooting!


It's where I got for sanctuary lol Thank you


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome shot!

Sounds like your right off the motorway. A38? Some nice accessible quiet spots on the verge actually.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> Sounds like your right off the motorway. A38? Some nice accessible quiet spots on the verge actually.


Thanks Matt. Noooo well away from any major roads, but far enough away from a main railway line that is the occasional noise lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You nailed it!! Good shootn


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> You nailed it!! Good shootn


Thanks Joe, looked later and couldn't find the remains lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shot AKA Forgotten :headbang: B)


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Good shot AKA Forgotten :headbang: B)


Thanks bro ☺ Your inspirational YouTubes gave me the will ????????


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great shot bro!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > That's an awesome shot Nice looking wooded area to shoot in
> ...


That's one of the things that I love about slingshots . . . "Most of the time it's just me and nature".

Great shot.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

crypter27 said:


> Great shot bro!


Thanks mate ????????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


Thank you. Oh yes, sometimes it's the only time the world makes any sense lol and I get to see the wildlife between shots


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well u dusted that target boss !


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you lol


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice shooting


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

hoggy said:


> nice shooting


Thank you


----------

